# SPD Shoes for cold weather road riding



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

Any recommendations for shoes to use in the fall and winter? I use spd pedals and with my road bike. Looking for something to be able to handle up to 0 degrees (32 Fahrenheit). I see a lot of options like lake and shimano boots but are they suitable for road bike

Last year I tried shoe covers but I was still cold. Im only gonna use them a handful of times but want to head out when it's not wet and temps around or above freezing

Thanka


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

They'll all work fine with a road bike with your SPD pedals. I use the previous generation Shimano shoes, and think they're phenominal.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I used to commute to work wearing a Shimano SPD shoe similar to the MT 5. They were good down to 40F. Below that, I added a neoprene-like shoe cover from Sugoi. I bought the shoe covers a size or two large because of the thick soles on the shoes, and they easily fit over the shoes. That worked very fine down to the 32F you require.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Might want to go up one shoe size and either wear thick socks or multiple layers.


----------



## Bremerradkurier (May 25, 2012)

Kind of thinking about these as my dedicated Northwave winter shoes are getting long in the tooth; they're not that much more than overshoes.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tiebao-Men-High-Ankle-Road-Cycling-Shoes-Winter-Warm-Bicycle-Boots-Bike-Athletic-Racing-Self-Locking/32853002015.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.265.ba974ab5o2fMcZ&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_10065_10068_204_10130_318_10547_5727317_10546_10059_10884_10548_10545_10887_10696_100031_10084_10083_10103_10618_452_10307_532_5727217,searchweb201603_2,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=3e91e6e8-0031-405e-998f-90b83f2b0899-33&algo_pvid=3e91e6e8-0031-405e-998f-90b83f2b0899&transAbTest=ae803_5&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I've been a year round bike commuter for a couple decades. I started out using neoprene booties, which help, but are a PITA take on and off --- especially twice in one day. Years ago, I bought a pair of Sidi winter shoes. They were one of the first winter shoes to come onto the market. They aren't much better than the booties, but a lot more convenient. A couple years ago I bought a pair of Lake 303 shoes. These things are super warm. They're also big and clunky with Vibram hiking boot soles. I think a big part of the warmth is the insoles they come with. I bought extras. I still wear the Sidi shoes when its cool out and the Lakes when its cold. Yes, I ride road bikes and use Time ATAC pedals (similar to SPD, but better).

The last thing you want to do when dressing for a cold weather bike ride is to put on a really thick pair of socks and cram your feet into your shoes. If your feet don't have room to wiggle around, they'll get cold pretty quick. Maybe go one or one half sizes bigger. The Lake shoes already run a little large. Look around and you'll find deals on them. 

If you ride in the cold, your feet are going to get cold sooner or later. There's not much you can do about it except to delay it with warm shoes. For me, commuting is ideal because my ride is a little over an hour each way so my feet are usually find until I'm almost done.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Fit, thus circulation, is really important. Put tape over any vents too.
There's nothing wrong with using winter specific boots on the road. But for most people they'd actually be to hot for 32f. Proper fit, wool socks, taped over vents and covers should do it with any regular summer shoe for most people. But if it doesn't for you then going with winter specific shoes is really the only option.
Well not really, a step between the two is get insulated inserts for your regular shoes.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Fit, thus circulation, is really important. Put tape over any vents too.
> There's nothing wrong with using winter specific boots on the road. But for most people they'd actually be to hot for 32f. Proper fit, wool socks, taped over vents and covers should do it with any regular summer shoe for most people. But if it doesn't for you then going with winter specific shoes is really the only option.
> Well not really, a step between the two is get insulated inserts for your regular shoes.


Or just save your plastic bread bags. I used to work with a really cheap guy who did that. His commute was only a few miles and he claimed they worked great.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

pmf said:


> Or just save your plastic bread bags. I used to work with a really cheap guy who did that. His commute was only a few miles and he claimed they worked great.


It worked in the third grade so I don't see why it wouldn't now.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

I have a set of Louis Garneau covers/booties that are medium weight, velcro on the back that are good down to about 40 degrees and I have a thick neoprene set for really cold. They are basically like diving booties with a hole in the bottom for the cleat. They will keep my feet warm in temps colder than I want to ride in. They have a zipper down the inside and really aren't very hard to get on and off.


----------



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

I hear good things about those lake shoes. Too bad there so big but I guess they need to be to be that effective. I hear there really comfortable 

I'm thinking maybe shimano mw5? They look a little smaller and have decent reviews.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Don’t let the size of the lake shoes deter you. They work just fine on a road bike. I ride fancy high dollar bikes with them. Get a pair and they will last 15 years.


----------



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

pmf said:


> Don’t let the size of the lake shoes deter you. They work just fine on a road bike. I ride fancy high dollar bikes with them. Get a pair and they will last 15 years.


Im checking around online for deals. It's harder since I'm in Canada and our dollar sucks 

They fit true to size? I've read some reviews that say they are small. I'm a US 10 in Nike and am a 44 in my shimano shoes. Looks like it's easier to find a deal on the wide version but my feet ain't that wide


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

There is no comparison between neoprene covers and dedicated winter bike boots. Dedicated winter bike boots are MUCH warmer.

I got a pair of 45NRTH Japanthers and couldn't be happier. They are two hole, so they work with Shimano SPD pedals. 

As others have said, size up 1 or 2 Euro sizes and use heavy wool socks. Remember, the tighter shoes are, the less they will insulate you, the more they will restrict blood flow and the colder you will be.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I wear 45 size shoes and that’s that I bought. They fit fine. If you’re worried, buy one size larger— 45 in your case. You can always return them if they don’t fit. Being in Canada— you definitely want a pair. Maybe even the 404


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

this year I got a pair of Northwave RR extreme gtx shoes (road shoes) for the last winter, been really good, nice and warm and waterproof for temps down under 0C. I think I'll get something similarr for mtbing next winter.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Lombard said:


> Remember, the tighter shoes are, the less they will insulate you, the more they will restrict blood flow and the colder you will be.


Don't underestimate this or think 'close enough' is close enough.
Case in point: I did a gravel ride this weekend with my regular summer socks and shoes and it was about 35f for the first two hours or so and I tighten one shoe slightly more than the other. Hardly enough to notice. After an hour I realized one foot was numb from cold and the other wasn't. I backed off the tighter one (very little, like one boa turn) and within 15 min. that foot warmed right up.


----------



## HyperCycle (Sep 5, 2012)

I finally broke down and bought some Lake MXZ 303 Cycling boots for cold weather road and gravel riding. I've been using Teosport Shoe Covers on Pearl Izumi mountain shoes for the past two seasons. The shoe covers did well, but they are beginning to rip at the seams. Hopefully the boots will last longer than the shoe covers. I use Speedplay Frog pedals/cleats and hope they work well with the new boots.


----------



## ljvb (Dec 10, 2014)

Bremerradkurier said:


> Kind of thinking about these as my dedicated Northwave winter shoes are getting long in the tooth; they're not that much more than overshoes.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tie...f2b0899&transAbTest=ae803_5&priceBeautifyAB=0


I was hoping someone got these.. they look decent (I like highlighter yellow okay... i'm weird). But at the price.. I'm wondering if they are crap.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

HyperCycle said:


> I finally broke down and bought some Lake MXZ 303 Cycling boots for cold weather road and gravel riding. I've been using Teosport Shoe Covers on Pearl Izumi mountain shoes for the past two seasons. The shoe covers did well, but they are beginning to rip at the seams. Hopefully the boots will last longer than the shoe covers. I use Speedplay Frog pedals/cleats and hope they work well with the new boots.


You're going to like them. Shoes last way longer than shoe covers. At best, I'd get two seasons out of a pair of neoprene shoe covers. Any mountain bike cleat should work just fine. As I said above, I think half the magic of these shoes is in the insoles they come with. I bought a couple extra pairs and stuffed one pair in my old Sidi winter shoes. They are definitely warmer now.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

pmf said:


> You're going to like them. *Shoes last way longer than shoe covers*. At best, I'd get two seasons out of a pair of neoprene shoe covers.


And what is more important is that they are way warmer too. And as Jay and I said before, size up. Remember, air space is insulation.


----------



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions on the lakes. I also went with them and have already used them in 0 Celsius. Weather in Toronto sucks.

I sized up one and went with wide. Not so much Becuase of recommendations online but more to due with the discount I got. However I larger boot fits a thicker sock nicer. 

The boots are really nice and warm. With my regular sock I was great for the first hour but then my toes started to get a little cold. Could be becauae i started going downhill but it never got that bad. I've also worn them with wool socks and for 2 hour ride I was great. 

Only other thing I had to align the cleats all the way to one side as the boots are a little wide but thats really not an issue. Overall very nice


----------



## Joe(°-°) (Sep 27, 2011)

At weather at 0C I am having some positive surprises with 
SHIMANO SH-RT4 RT4 SHOES

OK even with regular shoes. I do pedal as round as possible and that might generate some beneficial warming friction though ?????
THey are also very good at moderate rain. And good with the snow.

Those shoes are not as stiff as a real race shoe should be. But nobody races at 0C...


----------



## DrakeHeyman (Jan 28, 2021)

Personally, I like the northwave brand shoes


----------



## RaymondGalla (Jan 28, 2021)

In cold temperatures, I usually wear Shimano mw7s and I'm very happy with their quality. I just love to ride bicycles in the cool season, so I have long bought thermal underwear and quite warm sneakers. 
Half a year ago, during one of the trips, I met a girl cyclist. Recently, she told me that she wants to start playing tennis and I decided to give her a gift in the form of tennis shoes, but when I saw what a large selection of shoes I was blown away. I didn't know which ones to choose best and it's good that I saw here tennisshoesdeals.com high-quality reviews and was able to decide which shoes would be best. 
In the end, I chose Asics gel kayano and the girl said that they are very comfortable and she is comfortable playing in them.


----------

